# m



## mrsmcc7 (Aug 16, 2011)

m


----------



## SWGirl (Aug 19, 2004)

Hi mrsmcc7,

Clinics vary but I would expect that any new clinic may ask you for a referral letter from your GP for treatment and the new clinic may ask you to obtain and provide a copy of notes of your previous treatment but I doubt the new clinic would provide your previous clinic with details.  They may write to your GP though to confirm what procedures you have undergone.  As all clinics vary with their procedures the best thing to do would be to phone then and ask them.


----------

